# Have just sent a report to Ebay and feel like a grass!!!



## wannabewillow

Hi all!

On the back of the thread about fake Ergo Carriers, I checked mine out. It all seemed to check out, but the Serial Number label wasn't anywhere to be found:nope:.

Anyway, as I'm working pretty much constantly for the next week, I bit the bullet and sent a report to ebay about it just there. Now I'm on tenderhooks, expecting an e-mail telling me off for grassing someone up!

I'm hoping it should all be dealt with quickly, but I'm really sad as I was enjoying using it.

Well gutted.:cry:


----------



## Blob

Do you have to send it back :( Not fun doing the right thing sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Dimbo

Think of it this way, if it is a fake, it might be putting your LO's safety at risk. Better to be safe (and carrierless) than sorry :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dont feel like a grass!
Ive sent an email off th Ebay aswell about my seller and that other seller i found that i linked you, though ive not sent links off yet.

The part im worried about is contacting the seller to say its fake and i want my money back!


----------



## wannabewillow

Right... update. I've received an email from ebay with the phone number of the guy who sold me the carrier, so now I've got to phone him to complain. I'm a bit miffed as I really would've liked an email address (I'm not very good at confrontation). I'm going to wait until tomorrow so I can email Ergo and get evidence of it being fake. The only thing I'm not sure of is do I send the carrier back? I'm a bit concerned that he'll try to sell it on again.


----------



## Arcanegirl

a phone number!? Ohhh i dont fancy that! Think ill be emailing my seller once ive compared with a real ergo, though like you im concerned theyd go and sell it again!

I have reported their other listing on ebay though and through Ergo have been referred to their marketing team in the USA.


----------



## wannabewillow

THat's fab. I'm waiting for a reply. Never got the chance to do anything but stew all day at work. I've just contacted them but think it'll be tomorrow before I get anything from them. I think I'll get as much evidence as possible, then phone him (with DH close by to hold my hand!).


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats what ive been trying to do today, get the evidence before confronting about getitng refunds etc.

Good luck with the phone call, ill let you know of any updates tomorrow my end :)

Definatley contact Ergo, theyve been great and appreciate any info given.


----------



## wannabewillow

Progress!!!!! I've just been emailed byt eh American Ergo offices and they've asked for detailed pictures of packaging and carrier. The only thing is, the dull packaging doesn't really show up in the pictures. Just uploading now and I'll send them ASAP... I sense another late night coming on!!!:coffee:


----------



## tiggercats

I reported mine to ebay and didn't hear a thing back. I don't think ebay care that much because if they actually did something about all the fakes on their site they would lose loads of money from fees. 

Just contact the seller via the option on your item won bit rather than phone. 

I went through the list of other people who bought the same ergo as me from the seller and contacted them to say beware it might be fake and clicked the report button on every ergo they had for sale :D

I hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ebay want me to phone aswell :dohh: ill be doing as you suggested tiggercats, no way theyre getting my contact details back!

Id thought about going through the list of buyers on the auctions, but my seller is clever, its all private!

I had wanted to contact my seller today, but i dont want to untill the real ergo gets here and i can compare. It just wont be here untill i need to leave for work, so next opportunity will be Saturday :dohh:

Should i just contact them anyways? Though im not sure what to say...I dont really want to send it back, but might have to to get my money?


----------



## Sam292

Can just ask, were the fakes from ebay stores or just one off sellers? I have my eye on one but dont want to buy it if its fake! x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not a store, but not a one off seller either (since they have more listed!)

Do you have a link? We can take a look and see :)


----------



## wannabewillow

Both Arcanegirl and I bought from sellers, not ebay shops, but like she said, they weren't one off sellers. Latest news from the American Ergo site was that they wanted a picture of the bottom of the box (dunno why:nope:), the annoying thing is, the bottom of the box looks authentic. Still waiting on a reply from them since this morning, but as it's a different time zone, I'm not expecting anything until tonight.

I'm not going to phone the guy, I'm just going to contact him through the contact the seller bit and go from there.


----------



## wannabewillow

Result!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just opened my emails after Mairi went down to sleep. Back came a very short email from the Ergo people in America: 'Yes, this is a counterfeit carrier. Brandy'. That's it, 6 words, 6 lovely little words. I then contacted to seller with the following message:

'I recently bought this Ergo carrier from you, but when I had the opportunity to compare it with a friend's one, I noticed some differences. I have since contacted the Ergo website and provided them with pictures to confirm that this is a counterfeit carrier. As a result, I am writing to request a full refund, including any further postage costs incurred to me as a result. Should you have any further questions, ebay will have notified you of my details so you can contact me.
Yours sincerely
Joanne McGilvray'

I felt like a grass the other night, but now I feel livid. If anything had happened as a result of Mairi being in a shoddy carrier, I would have been accountable and for these people to be willing to place such accountability on parents (some parents unknowingly so) is just plain wrong.:growlmad:

I'll keep you updated with my progress.
:hugs:


----------



## pinkie77

Can you not open a dispute with eBay/paypal any more? You shouldn't have to send it back as you have proof of it being a fake, and I'm assuming ergo will back you if asked as they're not going to want these fakes being resold either. 

Good luck x x


----------



## flubdub

tiggercats said:


> I reported mine to ebay and didn't hear a thing back. I don't think ebay care that much because if they actually did something about all the fakes on their site they would lose loads of money from fees.
> 
> Just contact the seller via the option on your item won bit rather than phone.
> 
> I went through the list of other people who bought the same ergo as me from the seller and contacted them to say beware it might be fake and clicked the report button on every ergo they had for sale :D
> 
> I hope you get it sorted :hugs:


Good going!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabewillow

flubdub said:


> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> I reported mine to ebay and didn't hear a thing back. I don't think ebay care that much because if they actually did something about all the fakes on their site they would lose loads of money from fees.
> 
> Just contact the seller via the option on your item won bit rather than phone.
> 
> I went through the list of other people who bought the same ergo as me from the seller and contacted them to say beware it might be fake and clicked the report button on every ergo they had for sale :D
> 
> I hope you get it sorted :hugs:
> 
> 
> Good going!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have since tried to do that, but the seller has made all the other buyers private... very sneaky.


----------



## wannabewillow

pinkie77 said:


> Can you not open a dispute with eBay/paypal any more? You shouldn't have to send it back as you have proof of it being a fake, and I'm assuming ergo will back you if asked as they're not going to want these fakes being resold either.
> 
> Good luck x x

I've already started procedings with them. I'm going to wait and see what Ergo people say, I don't want to send it back to him because I'm worried it would get sold on. If Ergo want it sent to them, then that's what I'll do. To be honest, I'm tempted to send it to the police as it's a copyright issue.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

i cant believe that!that is something that can really cause harm to a child =(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine wants me to send back to her, shr says she bought from a supplier not knowing they were fake. I will get a full refund. I'm still weary of other simolar ads ive seen with the same pictures but selfishly my priority first is to get my money back safe.
I have been emailing with Ergo aswell and sending comparison pictures with comments on where differences.are.


----------



## wannabewillow

MikaylasMummy said:


> i cant believe that!that is something that can really cause harm to a child =(

Absolutely! It just doesn't bear thinking about. I shudder at the thought that my child and someone else's child (a friend trying it out) was in it. Yes, it was ok and nothing went wrong and if this hadn't been flagged up on a previous thread I'd have never known any differently, but now I know differently, it makes me angry. Even if the seller didn't know they were fake, the supplier would have. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

That's about all I can say without sounding all hoity toity!


----------



## Arcanegirl

This is the message from my seller:

Hi Caroline
I have had a lady contact me today in regards to the baby carrier I sold her too and she said they are supposed to have a serial number with them which mine have not so I have purchased fake ergos from the supplier I bought from. I will be recalling the 3 that I sold and refunding them. If it is ok with you, if you let me know a day I can collect the ergo from you without it being any trouble I will send in my courier to collect it from you, do you have printer to print a barcode label off for it to be taped to the parcel ? 
I am genuinly sorry for this and assure you I will be taking it further and will ensure you get refunded even if I dont get reimbursed from my supplier.
Many thanks
Gemma


----------



## flubdub

Arcanegirl said:


> This is the message from my seller:
> 
> Hi Caroline
> I have had a lady contact me today in regards to the baby carrier I sold her too and she said they are supposed to have a serial number with them which mine have not so I have purchased fake ergos from the supplier I bought from. I will be recalling the 3 that I sold and refunding them. If it is ok with you, if you let me know a day I can collect the ergo from you without it being any trouble I will send in my courier to collect it from you, do you have printer to print a barcode label off for it to be taped to the parcel ?
> I am genuinly sorry for this and assure you I will be taking it further and will ensure you get refunded even if I dont get reimbursed from my supplier.
> Many thanks
> Gemma

Aw thats a nice response though. She sounds genuine.


----------



## tiggercats

Arcanegirl said:


> This is the message from my seller:
> 
> Hi Caroline
> I have had a lady contact me today in regards to the baby carrier I sold her too and she said they are supposed to have a serial number with them which mine have not so I have purchased fake ergos from the supplier I bought from. I will be recalling the 3 that I sold and refunding them. If it is ok with you, if you let me know a day I can collect the ergo from you without it being any trouble I will send in my courier to collect it from you, do you have printer to print a barcode label off for it to be taped to the parcel ?
> I am genuinly sorry for this and assure you I will be taking it further and will ensure you get refunded even if I dont get reimbursed from my supplier.
> Many thanks
> Gemma


Sounds genuine enough, good for her for not making a fuss. Was the other person who contacted her wannabewillow? I can't remember if you both bought from the same person.


----------



## wannabewillow

No, Arcanegirl bought her's from a different seller after trying mine out. I'd stupidly suggested ebay. I contacted my seller through ebay like you suggested but still haven't heard, but the Ergo folks have confirmed it was a fake after about 25 photos were sent to them.


----------



## wannabewillow

Have got a response from my seller. It seems she's going to put up a fight and I suspect she may be the same person as Arcanegirl's seller. Her account name is under a guy's name, yet she's come back as the seller.

Hi Joanne, I was shocked by your message. i was told by my supplier that the ergo carriers were genuine. Could you provide me some more information about it? regards.Emma

I just emailed her back stating that the printing on the box, instructions and DVD was inferior to other Ergo products and that there were other indescrepancies evident in the carrier that was supported by the official Ergo team.

Sitting up waiting for a reply now:coffee:. Really should get some sleep!


----------



## tiggercats

Cheeky mare. If she doesn't give a favourable answer asap then inform her that the details have been sent to trading standards. Is she registered as a business seller? If not report her to ebay and hmrc for that as well. I'll check back tomorrow and see how it is going. 

The spelling was wrong on the dvd I had with mine :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

Have any of you contacted trading standards? I think they'd be very interested and be able to help


----------



## tiggercats

wannabewillow said:


> Hi Joanne, I was shocked by your message. i was told by my supplier that the ergo carriers were genuine. Could you provide me some more information about it? regards.Emma


Something just twigged, might be coincidence or might be that the same seller has multiple accounts but the seller I bought from was called Emma. As you said in a pm the user name is similar. Do you have a contact address? Is it in Derby?

Pinkie, my details were passed to trading standards via a friend (her hubby works for them).


----------



## Arcanegirl

My seller is a Gemma with a guys username on ebay (the similar ad i found is a guys name too from Huddersfield) Mine came from Huddersfield


----------



## Arcanegirl

Latest reply on mine...

Hi Caroline
No need to apologise, anyone's first instinct in these matters is to be defensive so not to worry. I already emailed Ergo myself after emailing you yesterday and still awaiting a reply as I have no idea what I can do from here. One of the ladies I spoke to gave me a full list of things to check for the ergos and to be honest if I had just checked the Ergo site first I probably would have known I had purchased fakes, so for that I appologise, hopefully I will get a satisfied outcome for the problem but either way I will refund you the same day my courier has collected from you. 
I will book it all later today at some point and then I will email you the label to tape onto the parcel. I will book it for monday unless you prefer another day. Thankyou for your understanding in this Caroline.
Many thanks
Gemma


----------



## wannabewillow

I'm still waiting for an answer from mine since the last message. Not sure where the seller came from. I'll be checking though. She's got until 8pm tonight to answer me back or I'll be taking things over her head and a step further.


----------



## wannabewillow

God, now I've no idea what to do! Just got an email, very short and to the point... 'Please send the carrier to xxx, Derby and we will refund you fully once we've received it. Mike.'!!!!!

Really pissed off and not sure what to do from here... it sounds very much like the seller that was used before. Do I call him out on it. I'm not feeling as brave as I did last night :nope:.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I would send it back, get your money then report to ebay with copies of the emails from Ergo saying its fake.


----------



## Eala

I'd also send it something like Special Delivery (unless that's going to cost you 6 arms and 10 legs...). I'm so wary of Ebay returns. I once sent something back Recorded delivery, and the lazy sods never even bothered to pick it up from the parcel office - it got returned to me! Not like it was something I could use, I was seriously hacked off.


----------



## Arcanegirl

^ yea agree with Eala, so yo have proof of posting aswell.


----------



## Sam292

What do you think of this? Price seems too good to be true so perhaps it is?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Ergo-Grey-Galaxy-Carrier-Travel-Portable-Sling-/270720944468?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item3f0839c954

I would never be able to tell if it was a fake - what do you look out for?


----------



## Eala

That price does seem a bit "too good to be true". The other thing is that you could examine the pictures as much as you like, but chances are those are ripped from a genuine ergo site and so would look totally authentic. But the product you get may not be?

I can see from their feedback that they've sold a few "Ergos" and they've had positive feedback... But would you expect people to know what to look for in a fake?

I dunno, maybe I'm a cynic, but I tend to believe that if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is :rofl:


----------



## LittlePants

wannabewillow said:


> God, now I've no idea what to do! Just got an email, very short and to the point... 'Please send the carrier to xxx, Derby and we will refund you fully once we've received it. Mike.'!!!!!
> 
> Really pissed off and not sure what to do from here... it sounds very much like the seller that was used before. Do I call him out on it. I'm not feeling as brave as I did last night :nope:.

Sellers won't send items out until they've been paid for! I wouldn't send anything back until they'd refunded me! What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander!


----------



## wannabewillow

Sam292 said:


> What do you think of this? Price seems too good to be true so perhaps it is?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Ergo-Grey-Galaxy-Carrier-Travel-Portable-Sling-/270720944468?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item3f0839c954
> 
> I would never be able to tell if it was a fake - what do you look out for?

Yip, have to agree with Eala. I bought my Ergo without researching the price from official Ergo sellers (feel totally stupid and irresponsible about it now:nope:). The price of the grey one varies marginally from about £95 upwards. Knowing what I know now, if I saw one for less than £90 new, I'd be increadibly suspicious. To be honest, it's made me a million times more suspicious of ebay as a site... my seller seems to be a mega repeat offender, so what action is ebay taking? Other than to shut down that particular selling name, only for him to re-join with the same details, but different user name, my guess is naff all!


----------



## pinkie77

eBay really don't give a toss sadly, whether it's ghd's, ugg boots or ergo carriers. The site is overrun with fake goods and all eBay care about is getting their cut


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sam 292, knowing the Ergo retails around £90 i wold be *very* weary of any listing that says its new for much cheaper than that.

You could ask the seller if they would take a picture of the serial number in the hood pocket, if they arent willing to do so then stay away.


----------



## Ameliah

Im pretty sure that if you open a dispute through paypal stating its counterfeit goods they will refund you and instruct you to destroy the item to prevent reselling, maybe worth a try?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think paypal requires you to do it within a certain amount of time, but i may need to look into it.
My seller hasnt sent me postage details like she said she would :dohh:
She does have tomorrow aswell, but she said she'd sort it yesterday.


----------



## wannabewillow

Well, I got my new carrier today. You can totally tell the difference between the 2. First off, and most surprising (although not necessarilly a negative), the body on the real deal is about half a centimeter smaller all round, The material is a fair bit softer and pliable (I always felt the fake one was a bit stiff), and the contrast of the grey and white on the lining is brighter on the real deal. I haven't had the chance to go out with her in it yet, but I did have her in a front carry for about half an hour earlier tonight when she was tired. Very comfortable all round. The box is totally different too. The pictures are the same, but the photos themselves are more pixelated and cheap looking on the fake. There is no DVD with the real thing (which surprised me, but doesn't bug me). Some of the wording on the fake is defferent to the real deal. The recycle symbol is higher up on the box of the real deal and there's a bar-code on the bottom of the box too. Tiny differences, but they add up. Just can't wait for tomorrow to try the real one out. I'm looking into Paypal disputes. I've written to ebay as well as I believe this guys is a serial offender. I know it won't stop him. As my DH said to me earlier today, the guys who made this knew exactly what they were doing. It's a very convincing fake, not just something that was knocked out on a home sewing machine. Convincing as it is however, I'm not prepared to compromise my daughter's safety just so I can get a bargain.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can you let me know what you find out with paypal disputes :)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

O no!! I've just come across this thread and am now convinced that mine is a fake...

See the listing link below. I dont know what I was thinking now but it was quite recent. I need to go find the box and check the carrier, but my carrier feels a bit rough not soft like wannabewillow is describing. The carrier came with a dvd and I dont remember seeing a serial number in the hood, but the carrier is in the car now and it's only me and lo tonight so will have to wait til tomorrow. But I've only just gotten it recently so hoping I might be in for a chance to get a refund off paypal. 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...651170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1153

I thought I got a bargain, but as someone said before it was most likely too good to be true :(


----------



## mrsbeanbump

and all of their listings as 'lovenewborn' are private in the feedback area, except for when they were selling moby wraps... If only I came across this thread first! :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its quite possible, the sellers feedback is all private :(

If anyone is interested, i can post all the comparison pics i took for Ergo?


----------



## tiggercats

wannabewillow, can you take a few comparison shots for us please? The carriers and the boxes, it might help others spot a real box on ebay. Have you looked at the fake dvd, on mine it said onling instead of online. The lists do say genuine carriers do not have a dvd. Glad you have a real and safe carrier for your LO.

Arcanegirl, I hope your seller lives up to her initial promises.


----------



## tiggercats

We crossed posts AG, yes please to pics. I really want to try a real ergo now, but as I get in a mucking fuddle with my R+R which does up the same way I'm not in a rush to spend £100 on another carrier that I can't reach behind my back to do up.


----------



## wannabewillow

mrsbeanbump said:


> O no!! I've just come across this thread and am now convinced that mine is a fake...
> 
> See the listing link below. I dont know what I was thinking now but it was quite recent. I need to go find the box and check the carrier, but my carrier feels a bit rough not soft like wannabewillow is describing. The carrier came with a dvd and I dont remember seeing a serial number in the hood, but the carrier is in the car now and it's only me and lo tonight so will have to wait til tomorrow. But I've only just gotten it recently so hoping I might be in for a chance to get a refund off paypal.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...651170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1153
> 
> I thought I got a bargain, but as someone said before it was most likely too good to be true :(

I'm really sorry about this sweets, but Lovenewborn was who sold me mine. It was only a couple of weeks ago, you should be able to report it to ebay. Then, get the camera out and start clicking. Try and find the box as this was the clincher for the Ergo. Take a picture of the bottom of the box, the DVD and detailed pictures of the Ergo. I sent about 15-20 pictures altogether. If you go to the American Ergo website and just send a wee email to them, a very helpful person called Brandy will ask for photos, then give you the proof you need to take this further. It doesn't matter if you left feedback, you're still within your rights to ask for a refund.

Start by filing an ebay report and go from there. If enough of us complain about him, they might sit up and take a wee bit of notice.

Good luck honey, PM me if you need any help.
Joanne x


----------



## wannabewillow

tiggercats said:


> wannabewillow, can you take a few comparison shots for us please? The carriers and the boxes, it might help others spot a real box on ebay. Have you looked at the fake dvd, on mine it said onling instead of online. The lists do say genuine carriers do not have a dvd. Glad you have a real and safe carrier for your LO.
> 
> Arcanegirl, I hope your seller lives up to her initial promises.

I'd be happy to do that. Charging up the camera now.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Will just upload the pics now :)


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Thanks Joanne, I'm sooo upset now though, stupid ebay!!! I did leave feedback already stupid me, I was really convinced I was getting a bargain and didn't think once that there was such a thing as fake ergos!!

I went out and got it from the car and didn't find any unique reference in the hood or anything...

So, my first point of call is to file a complaint on ebay or via paypal??? Or both straight away? I dont want to loose my right to get a refund as 46+ p+p for a carrier is still expensive, especially now that I can't use it!! grrr.

Thank you thank you for raising my awareness on this, I dont know what I would do if something happened to my lo while wearing this carrier!!!!


----------



## wannabewillow

Mrsbeanbump, contact the ebay resolution centre. Also contact Ergo. It might be Monday before you hear anything because of the weekend, but the sooner you do it, the better. I've found a few wee bits on Paypal. Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## wannabewillow

What is the difference between a dispute and a claim?
Question : 
Answer : 
You can open a dispute in the Resolution Centre of your PayPal account within 45 days of payment in the even that: 
You dont receive the item you purchased
You receive an item but it is significantly different to the description on eBay
By opening a dispute, you are asking the seller for help to resolve a problem with a transaction. You communicate with each other by posting messages in the Resolution Centre until you reach an amicable solution. 

If you cannot resolve the dispute with the other party, you can escalate the dispute into a claim within 20 days from the date the dispute is opened. Both buyer and seller can do this. 

By escalating a dispute to claim, you are choosing not to communicate any further with the other party and are asking PayPal to investigate the case and decide the outcome.


----------



## Sam292

Thanks guys - will wait until i can afford the real deal then! Thought it looked too good to be true!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wannabewillow said:


> What is the difference between a dispute and a claim?
> Question :
> Answer :
> You can open a dispute in the Resolution Centre of your PayPal account within 45 days of payment in the even that:
> You dont receive the item you purchased
> You receive an item but it is significantly different to the description on eBay
> By opening a dispute, you are asking the seller for help to resolve a problem with a transaction. You communicate with each other by posting messages in the Resolution Centre until you reach an amicable solution.
> 
> If you cannot resolve the dispute with the other party, you can escalate the dispute into a claim within 20 days from the date the dispute is opened. Both buyer and seller can do this.
> 
> By escalating a dispute to claim, you are choosing not to communicate any further with the other party and are asking PayPal to investigate the case and decide the outcome.

Is it wrong I want nothing to do with the seller and would like to just submit via paypal and esculate to a claim?? 

I hate dealing with things like this, and I would hate to have to call them too!! I much prefer email!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ebay really push contacting the seller first so i think you need to even at least send them a message :(
No way im calling mine for sure...


----------



## wannabewillow

mrsbeanbump said:


> Not wrong at all... I don't do conflict and confrontation, so I messaged him rather than phoned. If you contact paypal or ebay, the first thing they'll do is give you seller details, then step back. I think the seller has to be given an opportunity to 'redeem himself'. If you scroll back, you'll see what I sent to the seller originally and the response I got.
> x


----------



## tiggercats

Is anyone good at writing? There is a section on ebay where you can submit reviews/guides. I know in the past I've seen ones about fakes and maybe we could cobble together one about ergo's between us. https://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/search/writing-guide.html We can highlight the things to look for and the dangers of using a fake product for carrying your most precious belonging, include the phots of the side by side comparisons. Anything we can do to help stop ebay allowing this to continue.


----------



## wannabewillow

Fab idea, but would it be giving the con artists more ammo to make their carriers more realistic?

I think it'd be doable if we talk about things like quality of print on box, price difference etc. I'd be happy to scribe a wee bit.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think its hard either with pictures or without. I tried looking for pictures to compare and found none and did wonder if its because thats how cons would make the fakes more similar...

But when reading the Ergo statement on FB, they talk alot about comparisons which is hard to do when you dont have a fake and genuine to compare to each other!


----------



## tiggercats

Maybe even just repeating the stuff from the ergo site would be enough, the point being it will be there for anyone searching and hopefully make them more aware. That way we wouldn't be showing the counterfeiters what they are doing wrong or missing. I really should go to bed now my eyes don't work and I have to retype every third word for spelling :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

5.15pm and no courier has shown up :dohh:

I have the label here on the box all wrapped up and ive been in all day for another courier pickup which came this morning!


----------



## special_kala

I really want a ergo and cant find the pink one anywhere other then ebay

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ERGO-baby-ca...16197?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&hash=item3cb62ca245

Its the right price ish isnt it?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I bought my bag from them and it was genuine complete with serial number :)


----------



## special_kala

Thank you :D


----------



## mrsbeanbump

That pink one is really cute, I've not seen it before!! if in doubt though you can always ask for a pic of the serial number (in the hood right?) :) x


----------



## tiggercats

Special Kala if you email ergo and double check with them that the seller is an authorised retailer as they quote on their page. As Arcanegirl has bought genuine stuff from them I doubt you should worry, but ergo should be made aware if someone is claiming to be an official seller that isn't.


----------



## tiggercats

Mind you the seller is either lazy or colour blind, the main colour is listed as chocolate :wacko:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

and I forgot to mention I've just sent all my pictures off to Brandy so hoping to hear from her at some point! and I sent back the other one today... going to wait for the refund and then go look for a bargain on a reputable sellers website... any suggestions? xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I did wonder about asking Ergo if Bluekangarootoys were authorised, theyre not on the website list.
I bought the bag shortly after buying the fake, so didnt really check into it but thankfully the bag at least had the serial number in.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

and I've heard back from Brandy... She is very speedy!!!

Thank you for the pictures. This is a counterfeit carrier.
So sorry.
Brandy


----------



## mrsbeanbump

and I've heard back from Brandy... She is very speedy!!!

Thank you for the pictures. This is a counterfeit carrier.
So sorry.
Brandy


----------



## special_kala

Just looked on the ergo site and saw the pink one. Its only £111 with newborn insert so will probably get it from there.


----------



## henny

I got my ergo from an on line store called baby-bean but its not on the ergo list, now worried about it, should I be worried?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Do you have it on you Henny, or is it in the post?


----------



## tiggercats

I think I called baby bean when I was trying to get info about my fake and theirs had a serial number in the pocket, very helpful lady i spoke to who was going to honour her discount at the time once i'd got my money back and could buy a real one (after her offer ended). I bought an R+R instead.


----------



## wannabewillow

mrsbeanbump said:


> and I've heard back from Brandy... She is very speedy!!!
> 
> Thank you for the pictures. This is a counterfeit carrier.
> So sorry.
> Brandy

I'm glad you got confirmation, poor Brandy must be busy! Although I'm sorry this has happened to you too.... not been on B and B all night (Mairi grumpy) and it seems loads of things have happened. This morning, I got a message from lovenewborn saying he realised that they gave the wrong person the refund (kind of them) and asked, since they'd refunded me in advance, can I please send the carrier to them, bummer...I was hoping to stitch him up and inform TS!


----------



## wannabewillow

henny said:


> I got my ergo from an on line store called baby-bean but its not on the ergo list, now worried about it, should I be worried?

Hi Henny

Was this store on ebay? Did you pay under the odds for it? Check on the inside of the hood pocket, you should find a label with a serial number inside it. Also, did you get a DVD? The genuine models don't seem to come with a DVD (shame, I found it really helped). Have a look at the quality of the printing as well on the box if you still have it. If you're very worried, contact the American Ergo people, take loads of pictures of the carrier, stitching, buckles, hood poppers etc as ammunition and send it. How long ago did you buy the carrier?

Good luck, I hope you're one of the ones who hasn't been unlucky in this.:hugs:


----------



## wannabewillow

special_kala said:


> Just looked on the ergo site and saw the pink one. Its only £111 with newborn insert so will probably get it from there.

Yeah, you're as well to go straight to the source... at least then you know what you're getting is the real deal. The pink one's lush, if I were pregnant with a girl again, it'd definately be on my wishlist! How's River coping with the impending new arrival? x:kiss:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wannabewillow said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> and I've heard back from Brandy... She is very speedy!!!
> 
> Thank you for the pictures. This is a counterfeit carrier.
> So sorry.
> Brandy
> 
> I'm glad you got confirmation, poor Brandy must be busy! Although I'm sorry this has happened to you too.... not been on B and B all night (Mairi grumpy) and it seems loads of things have happened. This morning, I got a message from lovenewborn saying he realised that they gave the wrong person the refund (kind of them) and asked, since they'd refunded me in advance, can I please send the carrier to them, bummer...I was hoping to stitch him up and inform TS!Click to expand...

This just goes to show there must be a few of us complaining then as it wasn't me that got the refund, was it supposed to go to the other bnb'r who bought from them or you reckon others have caught on too? Nice you got the refund early though! x


----------



## henny

wannabewillow said:


> henny said:
> 
> 
> I got my ergo from an on line store called baby-bean but its not on the ergo list, now worried about it, should I be worried?
> 
> Hi Henny
> 
> Was this store on ebay? Did you pay under the odds for it? Check on the inside of the hood pocket, you should find a label with a serial number inside it. Also, did you get a DVD? The genuine models don't seem to come with a DVD (shame, I found it really helped). Have a look at the quality of the printing as well on the box if you still have it. If you're very worried, contact the American Ergo people, take loads of pictures of the carrier, stitching, buckles, hood poppers etc as ammunition and send it. How long ago did you buy the carrier?
> 
> Good luck, I hope you're one of the ones who hasn't been unlucky in this.:hugs:Click to expand...

It wasn't from an ebay shop and paid £90 for the ergo performance and I'm sure it didn't come with a dvd.
I'll check for the serial number though. I'm sure it's ok but I'll still check :flower:


How about reporting the issues to a paper also stating that ebay are not doing a lot to combat this problem, especially how dangerous the counterfeit ergos could be.


----------



## wannabewillow

henny said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henny said:
> 
> 
> I got my ergo from an on line store called baby-bean but its not on the ergo list, now worried about it, should I be worried?
> 
> Hi Henny
> 
> Was this store on ebay? Did you pay under the odds for it? Check on the inside of the hood pocket, you should find a label with a serial number inside it. Also, did you get a DVD? The genuine models don't seem to come with a DVD (shame, I found it really helped). Have a look at the quality of the printing as well on the box if you still have it. If you're very worried, contact the American Ergo people, take loads of pictures of the carrier, stitching, buckles, hood poppers etc as ammunition and send it. How long ago did you buy the carrier?
> 
> Good luck, I hope you're one of the ones who hasn't been unlucky in this.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't from an ebay shop and paid £90 for the ergo performance and I'm sure it didn't come with a dvd.
> I'll check for the serial number though. I'm sure it's ok but I'll still check :flower:
> 
> 
> How about reporting the issues to a paper also stating that ebay are not doing a lot to combat this problem, especially how dangerous the counterfeit ergos could be.Click to expand...

I've been thinking of this, wouldn't know where to start. The brother of a friend is a photographer for a local paper, I could ask him. £90 for a performance seems like a good deal, but not too good to be true. J x


----------



## wannabewillow

mrsbeanbump said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> and I've heard back from Brandy... She is very speedy!!!
> 
> Thank you for the pictures. This is a counterfeit carrier.
> So sorry.
> Brandy
> 
> I'm glad you got confirmation, poor Brandy must be busy! Although I'm sorry this has happened to you too.... not been on B and B all night (Mairi grumpy) and it seems loads of things have happened. This morning, I got a message from lovenewborn saying he realised that they gave the wrong person the refund (kind of them) and asked, since they'd refunded me in advance, can I please send the carrier to them, bummer...I was hoping to stitch him up and inform TS!Click to expand...
> 
> This just goes to show there must be a few of us complaining then as it wasn't me that got the refund, was it supposed to go to the other bnb'r who bought from them or you reckon others have caught on too? Nice you got the refund early though! xClick to expand...

Yes, I was very lucky. Am going to look into whether or not the sellers can raise a dispute with me if I don't send the Ergo back.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

wannabewillow said:


> henny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henny said:
> 
> 
> I got my ergo from an on line store called baby-bean but its not on the ergo list, now worried about it, should I be worried?
> 
> Hi Henny
> 
> Was this store on ebay? Did you pay under the odds for it? Check on the inside of the hood pocket, you should find a label with a serial number inside it. Also, did you get a DVD? The genuine models don't seem to come with a DVD (shame, I found it really helped). Have a look at the quality of the printing as well on the box if you still have it. If you're very worried, contact the American Ergo people, take loads of pictures of the carrier, stitching, buckles, hood poppers etc as ammunition and send it. How long ago did you buy the carrier?
> 
> Good luck, I hope you're one of the ones who hasn't been unlucky in this.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't from an ebay shop and paid £90 for the ergo performance and I'm sure it didn't come with a dvd.
> I'll check for the serial number though. I'm sure it's ok but I'll still check :flower:
> 
> 
> How about reporting the issues to a paper also stating that ebay are not doing a lot to combat this problem, especially how dangerous the counterfeit ergos could be.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking of this, wouldn't know where to start. The brother of a friend is a photographer for a local paper, I could ask him. £90 for a performance seems like a good deal, but not too good to be true. J xClick to expand...

I've seen the ergo performance at that price at baby bean at the minute (10% off)


----------



## Alansdaughter

Sam292 said:


> What do you think of this? Price seems too good to be true so perhaps it is?
> 
> URL....
> 
> I would never be able to tell if it was a fake - what do you look out for?

I bought my carrier from this seller and on being contacted by tiggercats i contacted the seller and got this response....
_
Thank you for your message.

The Ergo Carrier you purchased from our store is not the original product.

However, we have sold a good amount of this particular product and have had not had any returns or complaints about the quality or safety.

I understand that there are different types of copies of the Ergo Carrier, however we have spent a lot of time and effort to source a equally quality product that is realiable and safe.

I hope this gives you reassurance and you are still satisfied with your product.

If you have any further queries please do not hesitate to contact me._

I will be asking if I can return it and ask for a full refund as I wanted the genuine product. Any suggestions with wording?????


----------



## Alansdaughter

Alansdaughter said:


> I will be asking if I can return it and ask for a full refund as I wanted the genuine product. Any suggestions with wording?????

OK - coz i wanted to get this out of the way with I sent the following...

_Thank you so much for your swift reply and honesty.

However, as I was under the impression that I was purchasing the genuine article and because this doesnt have a serial number (I checked with Ergo Baby as to where to look)

Would you refund me if I returned the product? It has not been used and is still in its bag and box with all lables attached (my baby isn't due until August). _


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hope someone can help with wording, i would definatley state that a quality product or not, it is still a copy, a counterfiet and therefore illegal to sell!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I wouldnt hesitate in reporting them, they are intentionally selling them as an "ergo" if it says so in the title aswell and definatley doesnt say its a copy then they are breaking ebay rules and the law.


----------



## tiggercats

Alansdaughter said:


> Alansdaughter said:
> 
> 
> I will be asking if I can return it and ask for a full refund as I wanted the genuine product. Any suggestions with wording?????
> 
> OK - coz i wanted to get this out of the way with I sent the following...
> 
> _Thank you so much for your swift reply and honesty.
> 
> However, as I was under the impression that I was purchasing the genuine article and because this doesnt have a serial number (I checked with Ergo Baby as to where to look)
> 
> Would you refund me if I returned the product? It has not been used and is still in its bag and box with all lables attached (my baby isn't due until August). _Click to expand...


:wave: you found us in here, I can't actually believe the seller is that full of bull, I sense a reporting spree coming along.


----------



## tiggercats

Shame they only have one ergo listing :( Can anyone with a spare couple of minutes hit the report button on this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270728031548


----------



## wannabewillow

Sorry not been active... Monster has croup and we've spent 2 days back and forth from hospital. I'll be back tomorrow to hit report button and suggest wording. Xxx


----------



## Alansdaughter

Don't worry about the wording....i sent it and have got this reply....
_
"Hello

Please forward the item to:

Att:*****
LONDON (address removed)

Once I receive the item, I will refund you immediately.

I apologise that you have decided to return this item back to me.

Please could I ask you to send me the details of the person who sent you the message so I can find out if they purchased a product from me.

Many thanks
Regards"_

Don't worry tiggercats I won't be forwarding them your details.

I will send it recorded delivery today and am just glad they aren't being a pain about it.


----------



## tiggercats

Alansdaughter, at least they will refund your money but i still can't believe the audacity to sell a known copy without stating that on their listing. Also the claim that they have picked a good copy :shrug: Please can you copy all your correspondence to trading standards. 

I don't know which sellers are worse, those that claim it is real and know it isn't or those that pretend they have no idea and claim to be shocked when you tel them. 

It wont take a genius to figure out who told you, you only have to google fake ergo on ebay and you come to bnb.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

power to the mummies!!!!


----------



## Janidog

tiggercats said:


> Shame they only have one ergo listing :( Can anyone with a spare couple of minutes hit the report button on this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270728031548

Just reported it as a fake item :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

me too


----------



## Janidog

They must have so many accounts :wacko: because there are a few on there that are around the £65 mark and most of them are the grey galaxy one


----------



## Arcanegirl

Reported. I wish ebay would give you more space to write up why you are reporting them :dohh:


----------



## Alansdaughter

Janidog said:


> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> Shame they only have one ergo listing :( Can anyone with a spare couple of minutes hit the report button on this one
> 
> Just reported it as a fake item :thumbup:Click to expand...

I may be being immensely dim here, but there are so many options to pick...can someone please post the best options from the drop down to pick?

Thanks


----------



## Janidog

Alansdaughter said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggercats said:
> 
> 
> Shame they only have one ergo listing :( Can anyone with a spare couple of minutes hit the report button on this one
> 
> Just reported it as a fake item :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I may be being immensely dim here, but there are so many options to pick...can someone please post the best options from the drop down to pick?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

I was also quite confused :wacko: I think I chosen fraud and then the fact im not the buyer


----------



## Eala

Reported them as well :)


----------



## tiggercats

*Reason for Report*Counterfeits and breach of copyright 

*Detailed Reason*Potential trademark infringement

*Additional Information*Other replica or counterfeit items


^^ those were the options I chose.

Thanks everyone who has reported this, I doubt feebay will do anything but we can try.


----------



## tiggercats

I've just been on the phone to consumer direct and reported my seller and the one that alansdaughter used (who admitted it is not genuine).

The guy I spoke to was very helpful. I asked if more people reported the problem of fakes on ebay then would it bump it up the system and make it more likely it will be investigated further. The answer is yes, if a particular seller/address is reported many times then the local trading standards will act. He didn't know how many reports were needed though.

So once again I'm going to ask that if anyone has a spare 10 minutes (that is how long i was on the phone) please report your own seller of confirmed counterfeits *Consumer Direct on 08454 04 05 06 * You need the sellers name and address (I gave the one i returned to as the other varied according to listing).


----------



## Alansdaughter

tiggercats said:


> So once again I'm going to ask that if anyone has a spare 10 minutes (that is how long i was on the phone) please report your own seller of confirmed counterfeits *Consumer Direct on 08454 04 05 06 * You need the sellers name and address (I gave the one i returned to as the other varied according to listing).

I have returned my item today via recorded next day post...as soon as I have my refund in my account I will call them with the return address that they gave me to send the carrier to. Just by the by, I did suggest that they should alter their listing to include the fact that this was a copy product....but I doubt when they have gone to such lengths to pass this off as an original that they will do this. But I guess some people see this as equal to a knock-off Louis Vitton Handbag...as in, your copying the look/brand to make people feel better, who gives a ...monkeys...about safety

Interestingly the seller wanted to know how tiggercats got in touch with me as they kept their buyers "private" - probably to "have a go" and save their reputation for which they are known as being very "fast and free" (which I do agree with) *BUT* personally I really dont care how tiggercats found me as (in my humble opinion) she did me the biggest favour EVER!:thumbup: 

When i bought this product I was the 2nd buyer of a lot of 10 that was selling at £59.99, the current lot s/he is selling is at £64.99. So there is clearly money being made here.


----------



## tiggercats

Do they know it was me now then? Or just know it was someone? I think I was quite careful in my wording so not to directly accuse anyone, basically saying I bought a fake please check yours carefully ensuring it has a serial number. 

It was very easy to find you, check sellers feedback and contact those that bought an ergo. If people think I'm a meddling interfering old cow then they can ignore me, but I'd like to think all parents put the safety of their child first and will at least check their carrier once they have the information.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Safety is exactly the reason why I wanted mine refunded and a real one bought.


----------



## tiggercats

There is a thread (well 2 now) on babycentre and I saw this which made me a bit :shock:



> Call me cynical but I think a lot of this is tantrum from ergo as it's beoming obvious how cheap their product can be made and how much they over charge.....................

Whilst ergo are pricey, I'd much rather pay a little more to have a genuine article, fully tested and guaranteed than i would knowingly buy a copy. Going by the above quote how much do they think it costs to manufacture a Rolex for example, I bet it is no where close to the retail price. I will reply to it later, I need my brain in gear before I do.


----------



## Alansdaughter

tiggercats said:


> Do they know it was me now then? Or just know it was someone? I think I was quite careful in my wording so not to directly accuse anyone, basically saying I bought a fake please check yours carefully ensuring it has a serial number..

No, they don't know it's you...I told them I wouldnt disclose that because you hadnt bought from them.


----------



## Alansdaughter

tiggercats said:


> There is a thread (well 2 now) on babycentre and I saw this which made me a bit :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me cynical but I think a lot of this is tantrum from ergo as it's beoming obvious how cheap their product can be made and how much they over charge.....................
> 
> Whilst ergo are pricey, I'd much rather pay a little more to have a genuine article, fully tested and guaranteed than i would knowingly buy a copy. Going by the above quote how much do they think it costs to manufacture a Rolex for example, I bet it is no where close to the retail price. I will reply to it later, I need my brain in gear before I do.Click to expand...

Which forum is that on? Are people just not thinking...the product may be able to be made cheaper but is it from the same materials? can it clame to be organic? can it meet the same standards in safety if it was to be tested...i can pretty much guarentee the answer to all of these is NO


----------



## Arcanegirl

Bet they would change their minds when theres a toddler in it and the stitching rips apart!


----------



## tiggercats

Not sure I'm supposed to link to other forums, if you google fake ergo ebay, it is the community babycentre ones.


----------



## Alansdaughter

I found the other post in babycentre and have replied....its in the "Babywearers" forum and titled "beware ebay fakes"


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had an idea last night...Tiggercats if you could pm me the name of the seller, i was going to use OH's ebay account and send a message as a possible buyer asking if its real or a copy and see what they say. Either they will say yes its a copy, or contradict other messages and say its real.

Good idea?


----------



## wannabewillow

Kaz, that's a fab idea. My OH doesn't have an ebay account, but my BF and brother do, so I could ask them for other sellers. X


----------



## Alansdaughter

Got my refund :)


----------



## tiggercats

Alansdaughter said:


> Got my refund :)


:happydance:

Arcanegirl noticed that the seller had added a note to the listing stating it was not the original product. However it seems today the note has been removed :cry:

I'm currently playing email ping pong with Ergo. 

Keep reporting if you have time (the items on ebay and to consumer direct).


----------



## Alansdaughter

The seller seems to have removed the ergo baby carrier from their list of items!

However - quick question tiggercats - have you contacted people on that sellers list to tell them that it is a fake?


----------



## tiggercats

I wrote a reply earlier but it seems to have got lost :(

So far I've contacted those who have left feedback, if i get chance later I will contact those feedback has been left for (I didn't think of that before :dohh: )

At least it is one less seller with fakes to worry about, who can we annoy next? :devil:


----------



## Janidog

tiggercats said:


> I wrote a reply earlier but it seems to have got lost :(
> 
> So far I've contacted those who have left feedback, if i get chance later I will contact those feedback has been left for (I didn't think of that before :dohh: )
> 
> At least it is one less seller with fakes to worry about, who can we annoy next? :devil:

You can annoy babybob0707 - he has a couple of brand new ergos at two different prices, but i have emailed him asking about the serial number inside the pocket


----------



## Eala

I had a quick look earlier, and someone was selling "Ergos" for £59.99. I'm guessing at that price it's not going to be real... Didn't get a chance to do more than a quick nosey though.


----------



## tiggercats

I've already sent a message to the babybob one asking if it is genuine and if it has a serial number :haha: Brand new seller only 1 feedback which is private, I wouldn't touch them with a 10ft bargepole.


----------



## Janidog

tiggercats said:


> I've already sent a message to the babybob one asking if it is genuine and if it has a serial number :haha: Brand new seller only 1 feedback which is private, I wouldn't touch them with a 10ft bargepole.

Ive just been back on there and there is garyf2857 who has quite a few for sale with them starting bid of 99p and they come with a DVD, so have reported them


----------



## tiggercats

:wohoo: I've just had another reply from Ergo



> Thanks Sarah,
> 
> I am in contact with eBay and the counterfeiters will be removed by UK eBay as soon as they get my report today.
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Claire
> Claire Kellerman
> Executive Personal Assistant
> 
> ERGObaby USA

Not sure if that means just the one seller (who has since removed their listing) or if they can stop several of them. But with Ergo themselves onto feebay then maybe we will start to see a change and no one else will end up with fakes from there.


----------



## Trying4ababy

If you file a SNAD case (significantly not as described )case you will most likely be required to return it to the sender with signature confirmation. When it shows that the item has been delivered to them and signed for you will get your money back, minus the shipping fees to return it.

You have 45 days from the day you purchased the item to open a case and 60 days to leave feedback.


----------



## Sarah10

I reported a few sellers, haven't checked lately since i bought a different carrier from somewhere else a few weeks ago. xx


----------



## nadinek

wow you ladies rock!! i was going to buy an ergo off ebay for dd2 next week, but i dont think i will be now. WOW!! so glad i saw this, i would never have thought people would have fakes like this! :nope:


----------



## wannabewillow

tiggercats said:


> :wohoo: I've just had another reply from Ergo
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah,
> 
> I am in contact with eBay and the counterfeiters will be removed by UK eBay as soon as they get my report today.
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Claire
> Claire Kellerman
> Executive Personal Assistant
> 
> ERGObaby USA
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that means just the one seller (who has since removed their listing) or if they can stop several of them. But with Ergo themselves onto feebay then maybe we will start to see a change and no one else will end up with fakes from there.Click to expand...

Fab job Tiggercats!!! Even if it's only one seller, it's still one less to contend with. You've done fantastically well. Well done :thumbup:.
:hugs: Joanne x


----------



## wannabewillow

nadinek said:


> wow you ladies rock!! i was going to buy an ergo off ebay for dd2 next week, but i dont think i will be now. WOW!! so glad i saw this, i would never have thought people would have fakes like this! :nope:

Hiya!
Although the real thing is rather pricey, it's bloody good. My real one is great. If you do want to take the ebay route, be sure to check with the seller for things like a serial number tag inside one of the pockets. There's another thread with photos that one girl took as well, so you know what to look for.

Good luck when you get yours, Real Ergo Rocks!!!


----------



## Alansdaughter

Found someone on babycentre that used the same seller as me...they have reported them too. Its great that Ergo USA are doing something about it!

I'm finally waiting for my *genuine" ergo to arrive from New York with my friends when they get back off of holiday at easter...got a few extras as the dollar to pound rate isnt too bad. :)


----------



## Alansdaughter

ALERT: "necessities" has changed their name to "babylibrarycouk" and is still selling carriers - this time the brown ones for £39.99 to £49.99

Do we contact the buyers?


----------



## Janidog

Alansdaughter said:


> ALERT: "necessities" has changed their name to "babylibrarycouk" and is still selling carriers - this time the brown ones for £39.99 to £49.99
> 
> Do we contact the buyers?

Probably best to contact Trading Standards in Derby (assuming this company is based in Derby) As the seller can keep changing their email address etc....without anything being done, whereas trading standards will be looking in to the company directly


----------



## Alansdaughter

Janidog said:


> Alansdaughter said:
> 
> 
> ALERT: "necessities" has changed their name to "babylibrarycouk" and is still selling carriers - this time the brown ones for £39.99 to £49.99
> 
> Do we contact the buyers?
> 
> Probably best to contact Trading Standards in Derby (assuming this company is based in Derby) As the seller can keep changing their email address etc....without anything being done, whereas trading standards will be looking in to the company directlyClick to expand...

When I used the seller they were based in London (that is where they sent the goods from and when I returned my fake to) I just think its horried that they are still able to trade on ebay. I am also annoyed that I gave + feedback as Tiggercats didnt contact me until a few days after I had done all that :(


----------



## Janidog

Alansdaughter said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alansdaughter said:
> 
> 
> ALERT: "necessities" has changed their name to "babylibrarycouk" and is still selling carriers - this time the brown ones for £39.99 to £49.99
> 
> Do we contact the buyers?
> 
> Probably best to contact Trading Standards in Derby (assuming this company is based in Derby) As the seller can keep changing their email address etc....without anything being done, whereas trading standards will be looking in to the company directlyClick to expand...
> 
> When I used the seller they were based in London (that is where they sent the goods from and when I returned my fake to) I just think its horried that they are still able to trade on ebay. I am also annoyed that I gave + feedback as Tiggercats didnt contact me until a few days after I had done all that :(Click to expand...

I too gave possitive feedback to the seller i got my fake ergo from because they delivered so quickly :hugs:


----------



## tiggercats

Please contact trading standards with all info you have, I posted details in either this thread or https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/537433-beware-buying-ergo-ebay.html. If you have time then contact the buyers that you know of (I found them through feedback), I have kept a list but my time online is seriously limited now so can't chase as much as I'd like to.


----------

